# how to trap mouse in the loft?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I noticed there is a tiny mouse visiting my loft. first it eat some leftover corn,sunflower seeds. now I know why sometimes eggs end on the floor and broken. last week I saw the little bastard climb in and out the loft. and I set a trap, however, it does not touch the trap, I have tried cheese, meat, peanut.. no working.

I put the trap just outside the loft, I did not leave it inside, as I do not want to injure the birds, any suggestions?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

you could mouse proof the loft, otherwise just keep trying. It will need to be hungry to go for the trap, I have always found catmeat smothered apples work, The apple holds the meat to the trap in a way, I use it in my live humane rat trap. Works well. Got 3 after our Earthquakes happened as they all left the city and looked for new homes, they surely weren't setting up camp anywhere on my property.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

catmeat smothered apples? could you please explain this in detail? what is catmeat, how can I use apple to trap it? Many thanks


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Sticky trap just put something one top so the birds cant get to it, we get allot after they cut the sugercane by my house, So my Wife was right for once lol, last fall she said put some sticky traps "I said: "That will not work" yup cought 6 in a week !!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you see one..there is more, usually allot more.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> if you see one..there is more, usually allot more.


............and isn't that the truth !!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Catching the mouse isn't going to help. As was mentioned, if there is one............there are more. You need to make it so they can't get in, then you won't have to worry about it. They'll make your birds sick.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Catmeat is what you feed your cat, apples are apples, so smother the apple in catmeat and bind the apple to the trap. When the bird trys to take away the catmeat smothered apple the trap goes off..

That statement, If you see one there is more is true most of the time but is by no means scientific. It is more than possible that a lone mouse has foudn your loft, enjoys the constant food supply but has not yet found a mate or made a nest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would err on the side on unscientific common sense and just know with that there are more mice around, or you can get anal and do this.

"Divide the number of mice in the sample area by the size of the area to find the population density.

or you may choose to believe an old saying in my southern family which has never been wrong.

" there is no such thing as only one mouse."


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You need to rodent proof (predator) proof your loft. They are not only a nuisance but carry diseases, like paratyphoid which can kill. Also, get rid of any left overs.*


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Catmeat is what you feed your cat, apples are apples, so smother the apple in catmeat and bind the apple to the trap. When the *bird* trys to take away the catmeat smothered apple the trap goes off..
> 
> That statement, If you see one there is more is true most of the time but is by no means scientific. It is more than possible that a lone mouse has foudn your loft, enjoys the constant food supply but has not yet found a mate or made a nest.


I sincerely hope you meant the MOUSE lol

Although possible, Its very rare to get a "lone" mouse. 
If it is a young one not yet found a mate, then it will be part of a family of A dominant male & several females and however many other young.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree.......There is no such thing as ONE mouse!! The loft needs to be 'rodent proof', or as said earlier.....your birds will get sick. Nothing larger than 1/2 inch hardware wire, and no spaces between the boards!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I sincerely hope you meant the MOUSE lol
> 
> Although possible, Its very rare to get a "lone" mouse.
> If it is a young one not yet found a mate, then it will be part of a family of A dominant male & several females and however many other young.


Oops, Lol, Yes I meant bird.... mouse i mean



Msfreebird said:


> I agree.......There is no such thing as ONE mouse!! The loft needs to be 'rodent proof', or as said earlier.....your birds will get sick. Nothing larger than 1/2 inch hardware wire, and no spaces between the boards!


This whole statement is completely unscientific and actually quite deluded if im honest.

There has to be such a thing as just one mouse. Lets say for example we had no mice living anywhere on our property, Maybe next door but lets use my property for example, One night the rubbish truck somehow transports a mouse from up the road, to my property and that mouse decides to live under my pigeon loft, Until another mouse comes along then there is only ONE mouse on my property, therefore there is such a thing as just one mouse. Noone can dispute that possibility or the many others that could mean just one mouse is living either in your house or on your property.. I agree it will not stay " one mouse " for long but there is such a thing as one mouse.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What difference does it make...............one mouse, or many mice? The point is that if your loft is rodent proof, then you don't have to worry about it. And if it isn't, then shame on you, as you are putting your birds in danger of getting salmonella/paratyphoipd. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Fix the loft, rather than trying to fight off every mouse that comes along. Besides, mice can infect your birds before you even know they are there. And one mouse not being many, is unusual, and not the norm.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Oops, Lol, Yes I meant bird.... mouse i mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever!!!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> What difference does it make...............one mouse, or many mice? *The point is that if your loft is rodent proof*, then you don't have to worry about it. And if it isn't, then shame on you, as you are putting your birds in danger of getting salmonella/paratyphoipd. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Fix the loft, rather than trying to fight off every mouse that comes along. Besides, mice can infect your birds before you even know they are there. And one mouse not being many, *is unusual, and not the norm*.


My loft is rodent proof
The point I am argueing is the statement " there is no such thing as one mouse " as its a ridiculous thing to say

And as you said at the end, It is unusual and not the norm but this makes it possible so the statement being made is incorrect, there is such a thing as one mouse.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> *My loft is rodent proof*
> The point I am argueing is the statement " there is no such thing as one mouse " as its a ridiculous thing to say
> 
> And as you said at the end, It is unusual and not the norm but this makes it possible so the statement being made is incorrect, there is such a thing as one mouse.


I didn't say your loft wasn't rodent proof. I would imagine that it was. I was talking to the original poster. I just thought it fairly unimportant whether there was one or ten. The point is that he/she should rodent proof their loft, as there will always be mice around.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I hate rodents so much, one of my squabs was killed and eaten last night.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Vova said:


> I hate rodents so much, one of my squabs was killed and eaten last night.


That's awful. Why have you not rodent proofed the loft?


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I Haven finished building my loft scenes we moved to the countryside, my birds are in a horse barn for now


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"House mice live in family groups. The mice commonly groom each other, particularly on the backs of their necks where they are unable to groom themselves. Mutual grooming occurs daily in most mouse "


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I use a humane rat trap, there only 14 bucks and work great


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

how to get the loft rodent proof? the mice is so tiny, it can easily get in through any small gap in door or windows etc..


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I use mouse traps. I set them in the corners. Cover it with a box with a hole big enogh so a mouse could get in but a birds cant, put a weight on the box so the birds don't move it around.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Vova said:


> I use mouse traps. I set them in the corners. Cover it with a box with a hole big enogh so a mouse could get in but a birds cant, put a weight on the box so the birds don't move it around.


That wont stop the birds getting sick from the mouse urine or poops.
The loft NEEDS to be made predator proof. Fill in holes & gaps but remember, they know their way in, so the repair has to be secure that they cannot gnaw through it. Use fibreglass matting & resin to plug holes (mix resin and work from OUTSIDE loft to minimise fumes) or make up some plaster with broken glass in it (Stops them chewing through it)
If need be, go back to square one & rebuild bits that are obviously at fault.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> "House mice live in family groups. The mice commonly groom each other, particularly on the backs of their necks where they are unable to groom themselves. Mutual grooming occurs daily in most mouse "


This is very true, I do not think anyone would dispute this statement, It is possible for one to loose its family and while starting a new one or waiting for a mate it would be a lone house mouse


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Funny thing is, by no means is it rocket science to rodent proof a loft. If you think about your layout ahead of time, use some mediocre carpentry skills, and focus on the "small" details, you will avoid not only your rodent problem, but reduce the risk of your birds geting sick, and not having to listen to everyone tell you on this forum to rodent proof your loft  

Remember the 6 P's, Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.

I am amazed at some of the pictures I see of peoples lofts on here, there atrocious!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

mikeyg said:


> Funny thing is, by no means is it rocket science to rodent proof a loft. If you think about your layout ahead of time, use some mediocre carpentry skills, and focus on the "small" details, you will avoid not only your rodent problem, but reduce the risk of your birds geting sick, and not having to listen to everyone tell you on this forum to rodent proof your loft
> 
> Remember the 6 P's, Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.
> 
> I am amazed at some of the pictures I see of peoples lofts on here, there atrocious!


What amazes me is you see some pics of really nice birds, but when you look around the birds at the filthy state of some of the lofts you begin to wonder how the birds look so good. 
I know its impossible to keep a loft looking "as new", but some look like theyve never been cleaned for months.
Its not just unhealthy for the birds, but for the loftkeeper too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can use 1/2 inch hardware cloth to cover holes and fill the gaps. Anything they can't chew through. Common sense.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Agree, call me type A, which I am  and call me anal, which I am  However I chose to put those birds in my loft, they didn't show up and take over something that wasn't meant for them....Can't agree more Quazar


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

You can use 1/2 inch hardware cloth to cover holes and fill the gaps. Anything they can't chew through. Common sense.

See I am anal I use 1/4 inch hardware cloth  It's a little more expensive, but not much more. 

And here is what I really laugh at... Conversation goes like this: "Hey check out my new breeder cock, I paid $150 for this Bad Boy" "Wow nice bird, oh hey why do you have chicken wire on you loft the holes are kinda big don't you think" "Yea but it's cheaper then the other stuff".... 

OMG are you freaking serious talk about backwards priorities!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I couldn't get the 1/4 inch in heavy enough gauge, so I used the 1/2 inch. Nothing gets through it. It's heavy.

It takes just a little more time and money to protect your birds, but should be worth it.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh gotcha yea my local home depot sells some 1/4 that is tough as nails all the squares have welded seams...But 1/2 does work just as well...If a mouse can get thru 1/2 square he deserves to eat and probably needs it...lol!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Home Depot? Mine only had the lighter gauge, or the smaller rolls. I wanted the 100 ft. roll, as we had a lot to cover with it. I even put it down before putting the loft floor in. Didn't want to chance anything chewing through.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

yea I didnt need the big roll I only needed to do 6 ft x 4 ft...So I was ok there..didn't look for 100 ft roll.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice Loft also Jay3...Very well built!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> Nice Loft also Jay3...Very well built!


Thanks. I have large windows which makes it light and airy, but also makes it challenging to add extra boxes and things. You run out of wall space with all the windows. Trade off I guess.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I want to add a few more vents to mine also and really make it airy. But like you said you run out of mounting space. 

I have to laugh because when I built my loft I said that's perfect for what I need. 3 months later I said to my lovely wife "Honey I need to expand " I forgot how much I dug this hobby and soon realized I wanted more birds then I had...I know have 5 sheets of 4x8 siitting on the side of my house for expansion in the very near future. LOL!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> I think I want to add a few more vents to mine also and really make it airy. But like you said you run out of mounting space.
> 
> I have to laugh because when I built my loft I said that's perfect for what I need. 3 months later I said to my lovely wife "Honey I need to expand " I forgot how much I dug this hobby and soon realized I wanted more birds then I had...I know have 5 sheets of 4x8 siitting on the side of my house for expansion in the very near future. LOL!


Funny how it's never big enough. Seems to shrink.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

dingweding said:


> how to get the loft rodent proof? the mice is so tiny, it can easily get in through any small gap in door or windows etc..





Msfreebird said:


> I agree.......There is no such thing as ONE mouse!! The loft needs to be 'rodent proof', or as said earlier.....your birds will get sick. Nothing larger than 1/2 inch hardware wire, and no spaces between the boards!


As I said earlier....nothing larger than 1/2 hardware cloth and no gaps in the frame. I built all my own flight cages (and I'm not a carpenter)...if I can do it, anyone can 


mikeyg said:


> You can use 1/2 inch hardware cloth to cover holes and fill the gaps. Anything they can't chew through. Common sense.
> 
> See I am anal I use 1/4 inch hardware cloth  It's a little more expensive, but not much more.
> 
> ...


All I could find was light gauge 1/4 inch wire also. I got some and used it around the bottom. But my flight cages are all 1/2 inch, also laid in the ground, and no mice.
Also, I build all my doors to 'overlap' tightly onto the frame....not hung 'inside' the frame. That eliminates any gaps.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhh now I see the communication gap. 

I am not referring to the gauge but the distance between the wires. The gauge of wire I buy is 19 gauge with a distance of .025 between the wires. They also have a 23 gauge as well in the 1/4 inch or 1/2 hardware cloth, I guess it just depends on if your local home depot decides to stock it or not. 

But either way, bottom line, 1/4 or 1/2, 19 gauge or 23, both of these options are still far above average for protection, IMO, I hate chicken wire, I don't own chickens


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I had the 1/4 in the 23 gauge, and when I started to cut it, I knew I wasn't going to use it. Much too light. So I wasted a 100 foot roll of light weight wire and went out and bought the 19 gauge in the 1/2 inch. I went to a regular hardware store to get it. The lighter wire would be too easily torn through by an animal that really wanted to get in. Not worth it.

As far as chicken wire, it isn't even safe for chickens. It may keep them in, but it doesn't keep anything out. Things can go through it too easily.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Also, I build all my doors to 'overlap' tightly onto the frame....not hung 'inside' the frame. That eliminates any gaps

Absolutely, This forum title should change to "How to build an exceptional loft", but I still get the original thread, which is relevant to what we are talking about here. 

Who really cares whether a mouse can live by himself or not It's about avoiding the problem all together. I understand his question was how to trap a mouse in a loft, and yes now that you have one mouse you need to get rid of it, but at the same time proofing the loft to avoid a rotation of mice as soon as you get rid of one is also important.

Fix your loft of all gaps first, clean the loft spotless of all seed. Scrap seed on the floor is the worst!. He is smarter then you and once he finds a safe food source and free entrance and exit he won't touch your trap, or at least until you remove all other food sources. He will just come and go as he pleases. 

Once you get rid of the escape route he is using, clean the loft of all other food sources, then set the trap you should have success. Then, when you throw him away you will no longer need to worry about rodents getting into your loft.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> I had the 1/4 in the 23 gauge, and when I started to cut it, I knew I wasn't going to use it. Much too light. So I wasted a 100 foot roll of light weight wire and went out and bought the 19 gauge in the 1/2 inch. I went to a regular hardware store to get it. The lighter wire would be too easily torn through by an animal that really wanted to get in. Not worth it.
> 
> As far as chicken wire, it isn't even safe for chickens. It may keep them in, but it doesn't keep anything out. Things can go through it too easily.


Cool, never tried the 23 gauge, and now I never will  My 19 gauge is really tough as you said, and I love the 0.25 gap


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> Cool, never tried the 23 gauge, and now I never will  My 19 gauge is really tough as you said, and I love the 0.25 gap


Yes, it's nice and sturdy. We have fisher cats here that would love to come right through the lighter stuff. And I know someone who had one haul off all 5 of her chickens in one night with the chicken wire.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I live on the West Coast we don't have those, but anything that eats a freaking porcupine is pretty agressive I would assume. Don't they scream or somoething also? I dont know alot about them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry! I changed my last comment, as I meant to say she had used chicken wire...............not hardware cloth.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> I live on the West Coast we don't have those, but anything that eats a freaking porcupine is pretty agressive I would assume. Don't they scream or somoething also? I dont know alot about them.


Yes, they do have a weird scream. You can hear them at night up in the trees. We have woods very close to where I live and they are in the trees there. Between them and the coyotes, night time can sound pretty weird around here.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.victorpest.com/store/mouse-control/bm265

try these right in the coop. Birds cant get nailed and disease wont spread hopefully when the sucker gets crushed


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Seems like a bad link


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I fixed it. It worked for me. Let me know it know if it works for you guys


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It works now, (the link), but it won't stop the spread of disease. If a mouse can get in long enough to get trapped, it has been in long enough to spread disease. Trapping them as they come doesn't work. You need to KEEP THEM OUT. If your birds are not worth fixing the loft to keep them safe, then they are not worth having. You owe them that much.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

look what i found in my trap today, first time i had two get caught at once 

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x391/Vladeo/2012-10-08123927.jpg?t=1347828726


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry what I meant by stopping disease is that the dead animals fluids wont be spread out like regular spring traps. The spread of disease and parasites will still occur from them being in their. At least these give you a option of getting them with out harming the birds.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

dude one mouse or a hundred of them... who cares!! but the only thing is to make your loft rodent proof cuz they can even hurt u!! (biting etc) .. try making your loft a safe place !! that only thing i can say... by the way do u know where does these enter your loft so you can put same prevention thing out there..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the loft so we can try to figure it out?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has noticed...but he hasn't been back on the forum since Thursday. Maybe experimenting with all the excellent ideas, barring the glue trap.


----------

